# SIP Vodka and Jack



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

Sadly, this weekend dropped to 10 degree weather very suddenly. Despite having heat on both the tanks that Vodka and Jack were in, covering the tanks, leaving the lights on... Vodka and Jack both passed away.

I am devastated, truly devastated by this sudden loss of my Betta's. I tried so hard to make sure that they lived a good life outside of the hell hole that they came from and having both of them pass away hurts...

Luckily, Crown managed to pull through. Despite all of the health problems that he has, he has proved to be an amazingly stubborn fish and I'm proud of him... But the loss of my other two puts a stab in my heart...

Swim in Peace, my beautiful fish. I'm so sorry that despite my best efforts, I couldn't pull you through the cold weather. I love you two so much and I'm so sorry that I couldn't do more. I should have done more...

I'm honestly crying right now... I feel terrible. I don't understand why my mini heaters and heat on them didn't do more.















I will never forget you two. Never.


----------



## Railyn (Mar 3, 2014)

SIP, Vodka & Jack.<3
I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you Railyn...


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

sorry for your loss. they are both beautiful


----------



## Morguex (Oct 24, 2013)

Awwwwww shadowsearth I'm so sorry to hear this.

May your two little friends SIP.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

OH NO!!! I'm so sorry!!!! QQ That sucks so much!!!


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you everyone... Crown is doing immensely well despite all of the happenings. But Jack's tank seems very empty right now... And while I didn't get the chance to know Vodka as well, it still kind of hurts to see them gone.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

If it makes you feel better, I've cried over fish too.


----------



## Kali (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Please don't beat yourself up, it sounds like you did everything you could for them, by covering the tanks etc. sometimes these things are out of our hands, and it sounds like you gave them a good life.


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

You guys are so kind. I'm glad that I found all of you. <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you, dramaqueen. I appreciate all of you being so kind.


----------

